# Rocky Mountain RM7 mit 5th element



## trick_forever (28. März 2006)

hallo

ich hab ma ne frage an euch 
würdet ihr diese bike empfehlen? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...788331337QQcategoryZ85081QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
würde mich freuen auf ne antwort


----------



## el Lingo (28. März 2006)

ist doch ein schönes bike! ich mag vor allem das orange, wenn der preis stimmt, greif zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (28. März 2006)

wieso nicht die parts sind gut mit den  lagern musst du dich hald noch  mal informieren weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das bei dem ist obs da probs gab oder gibt


----------



## trick_forever (29. März 2006)

danke shconmal im vorraus


----------



## derschotte (29. März 2006)

hallole, 
geb ich auch mal wieder was von mir 
problem mit den lagern besteht bei dem rahmen. ABER, der aufwand bzw. die proleme halten sich in grenzen. was ca. alle 6monate kaputt geht (bei mir zumindest) sind die lager im knochen. 3 oben 3 unten. sind normale industrielager die du an jeder ecke hinterher geworfen bekommst, also keine kosten verursachen. arbeitszeit keine halbe stunde. 
desweiteren flext der hinterbau ein wenig. lässt sich aber sehr gut abhilfe schaffen, wenn du 2 schrauben mit entsprechend grosser unterlagscheibe in das lager der schwinge schraubst.
so, hoffe ich hab dir den rahmen nicht abspenstig gemacht. ich fahr meinen nach wie vor und bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## trick_forever (29. März 2006)

also hält sich der aufwand im rahmen also keine wieteren unkosten usw 

danke für den hinweis werds trotzdem ma schaun ob ichs bekomm


----------



## xeno (18. April 2006)

Schon erstaunlich was alles von RM Gläubigen  akzeptiert wird
Mein Kumpel hat 2 Hinterbauten (RM7)geschrotet 
Tretlagergehäuse!!abgerissen weil Schweißnähte einfach nicht ausgeführt wurden!!!!!!
und ein Flex im hinterbau der über jegliche Elastizität des Materials hinaus geht
Hoffen wir das sie beim neuen Hinterbau nicht wieder nur die Gew.angaben des Lagerbuches gelesen haben; Es gibt nämlichauch sowas wie Tragzahlen und die Tatsache das Alu im günstigsten Fall nur 400 New. pro mm²aus hält.
Also die Hummel kann eigendlich nicht fliegen und sie tuts trotzdem weil ihr das niemand erzählen kann so muß das bei RM wohl auch sein.
und bitte Fahrt sehr vorsichtig


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Zum Thema "Meinem Kumpel reissen die Rahmen weg..." usw. habe ich ja schon im RMX Haltbarkeitsfred eine Abhandlung geschrieben.
Hol Dir das Bike, mach Dir dein EIGENES Bild, und Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## meth3434 (18. April 2006)

xeno schrieb:
			
		

> Schon erstaunlich was alles von RM Gläubigen  akzeptiert wird
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Hinterbauten (RM7)geschrotet
> Tretlagergehäuse!!abgerissen weil Schweißnähte einfach nicht ausgeführt wurden!!!!!!
> und ein Flex im hinterbau der über jegliche Elastizität des Materials hinaus geht
> ...



hm dein kumpel hat also zwei hinterbauten geschrotet, na dann hoffe ich mal er hat das mehl wenigstens verwendet um brot zu backen...  (mal sehen ob du das überhaupt kapierst...)

Sorry aber das is doch hohles gelaber! Geschweige denn, dass man überhaupt versteht was du mit deinem wirren Post über Hummeln, Tragfähigkeit von Alu etc. aussagen willst, ist da wenig substanz dahinter! 

Die deutsche Grammatik, Orthographie und deine Glaubwürdigkeit haben heute wohl einen echten schlag abbekommen, bitte verschon uns mit sowas in zukunft....


----------



## xeno (18. April 2006)

Habe ein um längen besseres Bike und würde mich nicht im Traum  auf so ein Ding noch mal setzen.
Sorry wenn ich das so sagen muß aber ich empfehle dir die ein oder andere Vorlesung in Konstruktion (kost nix )zubelegen dann könnte mann sich viel 
Schmerz und Kosten sparen.
Gibt son paar Konstanten und Gesetze an denen kann auch die Tatsache
das WS das ding fährt nichts ändern.


----------



## xeno (18. April 2006)

Zur Erklärung ie Hummel ist zu Groß bzw hat zu kleine Flügel  oder müßte permanent Fressen um fliegen zu können.so die physik
So gesehen könnte ein RM auch halten.   

Schade das  Konstruktionsfehler nicht so leicht zufinden sind wie  Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (18. April 2006)

Heureka! wir haben den Messiahs der Bikeindustrie gefunden, das Suchen ist vorbei endlich erlost uns jemand! 
Also sind wir alle hier des Wahnsinns fette Beute und du der einzige der Ahnung hat? 
ich sag dir mal was: du bist seit einem Monat in dem Forum, keine sau kennt dich und alles was du machst ist hier mist reinzuposten den keiner hören will? Eine der Forumregeln ist: Keine flamewars in den Markengebundenen Foren! 
Wenn du einfach nur deine Meinung kund tun willst, dann schreib ein tagebuch! 
Es mag nicht immer alles richtig laufen in der Bikeindustrie, das ist sicher richtig, aber nur weil du hier ein paar hohle phrasen drischt und dich für klüger als der rest der welt hälst wirds sicher auch nicht besser!

Wenn du was konstruktives zu sagen hast, dann tu es von mir aus, aber bitte nicht im rocky forum, wo sich leute ernsthaft unterhalten wollen!


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. April 2006)

@xeno: Halte dich bitte aus dem Rocky Forum fern. Wenn du schon nicht mal ein Rocky fährst, dann kannst du auch gar nicht beurteilen ob die Bikes halten oder nicht! Es ist ein Unterschied ob sich irgendwelche Jungs mit solchen Bikes irgendwo runterstürzen und dann nicht über genügend Fahrtechnik verfügen, um den Aufprall abzufangen. Dabei geht halt die gesamte Kraft auf das Material über. Oder ob sich ein Wade Simmons über Rampage Klippen jagt und dabei die meiste Komprimierte Kraft, die bei der Landung auftritt, über den Körper und die angesprochene Fahrtechnik abfedert. Es ist komisch, aber einem Wade Simmons oder Thomas Vanderham ist noch keine Schwinge abgerissen, wieso auch!? Diese Leute wissen halt, wie sie ihre Bikes zu behandeln haben. Ich selbst fahr mittlerwile mein zweites RMX und hatte davor noch ein RM7 über zwei Jahre im härtesten Einsatz (kennst mich vielleicht aus diversem Zeitschriften!?). Mir ist auch noch nie was passiert an meinen Bikes..

Also bitte nicht alles glauben was man liest, hört oder sich einbildet, weil man irgendwann, irgendwas mal studiert hat, und dann dreisatz und pythagoras ausrechnet und dann zu dem Schluss kommt, das etwas nicht funktionieren kann, bloß weil es so aussieht als würde es nicht funktionieren. Und es dann toll findet andere zu dissen nur weil sie nicht die gleichen Vorlieben oder eine andere Lebenseinstellung haben. Und JA Rocky Mountain ist eine Lebenseinstellung!!

Mach du dein Ding, 
Wir machen unseres (fühlen uns aber wahrscheinlich besser dabei!?)

So long, 
peace out..


----------



## derschotte (18. April 2006)

xeno schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erklärung ie Hummel ist zu Groß bzw hat zu kleine Flügel  oder müßte permanent Fressen um fliegen zu können.so die physik
> So gesehen könnte ein RM auch halten.
> 
> Schade das  Konstruktionsfehler nicht so leicht zufinden sind wie  Rechtschreibfehler



da hat wohl einer gepennt während der vorlesung:
_die hummel hat 0,7cm² flügelfläche bei 1,2g gewicht. nach den bekannten gesetzen der aerodynamik ist es unmöglich bei diesem verhältnis zu fliegen. die hummel weiss das nicht und fliegt einfach 
_
mensch, jetzt hab ich nach 7 jahren mal wieder meinen ordner für das "beschränkt gültige sprechfunkzeugnis i für den flugfunkdienst" ausm regal genommen und das im rocky forum


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2006)

Und weils so gut passt, bemuehe ich nochmals den gleichen Text.

Xeno, wenn Du eine persoenliche Aversion gegen Rocky hast ist das okay und Deine Sache.
Auch ist es Dir freigestellt dies Kund zu tun, aber bitte wenn dann qualifiziert, und nicht in jedem Thread einfach mal "dagegen" sein.
Aufgrund Deiner Probleme die Du bei Rocky siehst wird hier aber sicher keiner seine Passion beenden.
Da Du ja als Konstrukteur sicher die Weisheit mit Schoepfloeffeln gefressen hast, kann ich Dir nur raten, eine eigene Firma mit dem Mass aller Dinge an Rahmen zu gruenden. Dann kannst Du auch die voellig unfaehigen Konstrukteure bei Rocky auslachen.
So lange fahre ich Rocky - und Du solltest echt besser auch mal probieren statt nur Dein Theoretisches Wissen einfliesen zu lassen.


----------



## s.d (19. April 2006)

Meth der mit dem Mehl war wirklich gut.
Xeno nur mal so welches Bike fährst du denn? Ich werde warscheinlich nichts dagegen sagen weil ich es warscheinlich noch nie gefahren bin und auch nicht weil mein Kumpel...  Bist du schon jemals ein RM gefahren und der Rahmen war dann gleich Schrott obwohl du nur ganz normal gefahren bist und höchstens n paar mal steif wie ein Brett vom Gargendach ins Flat gedroppt bist? Warscheinlich nicht also schreib hier nicht so Zeug. Warum wohl fahren einige der Besten Freerider und auch CC-Fahrer RM? Sicher nicht weil sie so viel Geld dafür bekommen und RM trotzdem fahren egal ob die Bikes schlecht sind und deiner Aussage nach ja so schlecht das Sie sogar ihr Leben dabei riskieren. Klar kommen mal Produktionsfehler vor aber das ist wohl überall so und bei RM ist da wohl die geringste Fehlerquote und wenn wirklich mal was ist dann wird das von RM bzw BA sofort wieder beglichen und die Bikes bei RM werden dann auch entsprechend verbessert. Also fahr mal ein RM dann weißt du was Perfektion ist.


----------

